# Disappointed in 04 Maxima



## tpd01 (May 28, 2005)

I have a 04 Maxima and the little things are driving me crazy. You would think that a $32,000 car would have better quality.

The sun roof wouldn't work. The Nissan mechanic said it was a lousy design and he adjusted the "windshield" down so the roof would work. I don't have the wind protection that I had before when the roof was open. Anyone have a better fix?

My stereo CD changer was replaced once due to inoperability. Ever since the CDs skip when the car interior is cold (Cold mornings). After the car warms up it seems to play OK. It is almost like humidity is getting on the laser. Of course Nissan won't do anything about it until I can show them it is skipping. Guess I'll have to wait till next winter. Anyone else experience these problems?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

tpd01 said:


> I have a 04 Maxima and the little things are driving me crazy. You would think that a $32,000 car would have better quality.
> 
> The sun roof wouldn't work. The Nissan mechanic said it was a lousy design and he adjusted the "windshield" down so the roof would work. I don't have the wind protection that I had before when the roof was open. Anyone have a better fix?
> 
> My stereo CD changer was replaced once due to inoperability. Ever since the CDs skip when the car interior is cold (Cold mornings). After the car warms up it seems to play OK. It is almost like humidity is getting on the laser. Of course Nissan won't do anything about it until I can show them it is skipping. Guess I'll have to wait till next winter. Anyone else experience these problems?


three words: cost cutting measures.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

am3rican said:


> three words: cost cutting measures.


Nissan has been plaqued with high costs, so i'm sure the new CEO devised a way to build cars cheaper, which may have affected quality. The new JD Power quality surveys seem to show that build quality is going down. It might also be that you just got a lemon. Also about the stereo, if it is Bose, which I suspect, I am not surprised that it is skipping


----------



## Rice killer (Jun 24, 2005)

I like to come onto other boards and flame Nissan enthusiasts for no apparent reason.

I have also been warned by the moderators that if I do it again, I will be banned.


----------

